# The Dark Before Dawn



## Redbeard The Rhymer (Jan 19, 2021)

I wrote this ode back in 2018, all in one sitting (though it took a couple of hours) after watching a movie I can't quite recall the name of; but the theme music that played periodically through the movie had a dark and depressing cast to it (it was some sort of second rate film), and the tune stuck with me and I put a hip-hop style spin on it and the words just came to me. This lyric is actually part one of a three part trilogy (From Dawn 'Till Dusk) I wrote on the same melody; I may post them later as time and want permits me...

The Dark before dawn, arouses a yawn, still wake with alarm, 
this watch is over go envelop in storm--don't mean you no harm;
Intentions are so vaguely understood, no need to look into those
eyes revealing half of what is good;
Perfecting major implications, minor judgments do efface,
speaking peace to enact a war forestalling captains in their haste--
be chaste--the maiden's head enshrined in temples laid in waste, 
her body's shrouded in a mystery that's eager for a taste;
Nights far spent to the longest hour 'gainst the sunrise be so cold, 
trees are groaning in this wooded land that hardly seems so old--
a road--that's no less traveled may be easy to foresee, 
making progress in this wilderness the homeland of the free;
Overarching halls of shadow looming high with every step--
deep breath--may hold some secrets that should never be kept, 
they tunnel visions for the blind minds to be hoarded in stow,
while these here sands of time pass away so swift with the snow;
In comes the sound of a mourning widow with no love for the 
man she's lost, drying tears from an empty well she has recounted
the cost--his name is embossed--no epitaph will do beside the grave, 
in the face of danger you may pray "Lord please don't take his breath away;"
Final moments closin' in this blackness never felt so strong, sappin' every
bit of strength inside his heart to carry on--this wrong--in life be right if 
light would ever fill this sky, surprised not when the darkness comes 
again for those who die...


(C)2018 Redbeard The Rhymer. ALL RIGHTS RESERVED. *Please do not use my lyrics apart from STP without my express consent.*


----------

